# tractor guys - residental



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Did any of your clients ever get excited about a 10k lb tractor on their driveway?
Thanks Mike


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

the odd one will not like it but the ground is frozen so it's not going to do any harm. Everyone uses them around here. Mine is almost ready to go.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

not a problem where i come from.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Tractors have a lot less ground pressure than big trucks.
same weight, a lot more tire to move that weight across.
Drive a pickup across a damp field, see the tire impressions.
drive the same weight tractor across teh field, notice very little or no tire impressions.

BTW, my pickup weighs well, let's say "right on GVWR" when it's in winter mode. Probably more than my tractors.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone using the tractor/ horst HLA combo for residential.. I have been toying with the idea of a tractor in the residential area as well. Currently i have skid steers.. but they are a little slow.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

dmax08;805332 said:


> Anyone using the tractor/ horst HLA combo for residential.. I have been toying with the idea of a tractor in the residential area as well. Currently i have skid steers.. but they are a little slow.


This is exactly what I am trying to figure out. I use a toolcat now and its not quite enough plow, weight and HP for all the work I have for it.

Hopefully someone who has experience with both can help us make a decision. If my drives and streets were just a little bigger I would have already went with the tractor with horst swing blade. I just don't know how a tractor will do in small 2 car drives vs the toolcat.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well i went and test drove a 2007 deere 5603. Very nice used piece. Now i just need to puill the trigger... But still waitng for the price on the HLA.. I first thougt the 3000 series was a bit small. So i speced the 4000 series.. Now today i actually seen the 4000 series, that piece is huge! Might be to big for the tractor... hmmm decision,decisions


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Right tractor is never too Big for a driveway*



Kirby ent;805542 said:


> This is exactly what I am trying to figure out. I use a toolcat now and its not quite enough plow, weight and HP for all the work I have for it.
> 
> Hopefully someone who has experience with both can help us make a decision. If my drives and streets were just a little bigger I would have already went with the tractor with horst swing blade. I just don't know how a tractor will do in small 2 car drives vs the toolcat.


We have run skid steers before on driveways,they work ok but lack travel speed to get around town, and are too small for many large commercial projects.

We run 2- 100+hp 4x4 Kubotas with 9 foot HLA back drags and Horst HLA 10" swing blades and we do a ton of driveways between our commercial accounts without any issues or complaints. Back in and drop the backdrag, they hold enough snow to pull out most drives in a single pull so they really speed up our clean-ups. Normally 1 pull out is all thats needed. Tractor weight over 10.000 on the drives has never been an issue or caused a problem.

Keep in mind, you still need a place to push it after it's been pulled out so they are not suitable for every driveway unless you run a front mount blower.

Photos of our equipment are posted here so you can have a look for yourself.

Goodluck

Al


----------

